# The Wolf of Wall Street. Scorsese. Uscita 23 Gennaio 2014



## admin (7 Dicembre 2013)

The Wolf of Wall Street, il nuovo film di Martin Scorsese che uscirà nei cinema italiani il 23 Gennaio 2014. Quinta collaborazione di fila tra il regista e Leonardo Di Caprio, che sarà il protagonista della pellicola. 

Cento milioni di dollari il budget.

Durata: 179 minuti

Trama: il film segue l'ascesa di uno dei broker più importanti e di successo di Wall Street: Jordan Belfort. 

Video trailer qui in basso


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Lo aspetto da mesi e mesi. Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2013)

Che sia la volta buona per Leo?


----------



## Brain84 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che sia la volta buona per Leo?



Difficile. C'è uno snobismo assurdo verso Di Caprio. Ormai gli oscar comunque hanno un significato pressoché nullo vista la quantità di statuette distribuite a casaccio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Difficile. *C'è uno snobismo assurdo verso Di Caprio.* Ormai gli oscar comunque hanno un significato pressoché nullo vista la quantità di statuette distribuite a casaccio.



Dici che paga l'immagine da belloccio sciupafemmine?


----------



## Brain84 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dici che paga l'immagine da belloccio sciupafemmine?



Ormai quella nomea si è staccata da lui quando ha iniziato a girare film con Scorsese, ovvero dal 2002 con Gangs of New York. Sono 11 anni che sforna film di altissima qualità dove avrebbe potuto vincere la statuetta (vedi The Departed, Inception, Django ma c'era Waltz ma almeno la nomination me l'aspettavo)


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

Che schifo di film... un *****...


----------



## danyaj87 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Quanto mi piacciono i film sulla finanza... Ops


----------



## BB7 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lo guarderò stasera


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ovviamente non me lo perdo


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

già lui mi è insulso, poi questi mezzi finti miti della finanzia li detesto.....

non penso di andarlo a vedere


----------



## Canonista (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ma dura CENTOSETTANTANOVE minuti???


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma dura CENTOSETTANTANOVE minuti???



Eh si, unica cosa che mi fa paura... film cosi lunghi sono sempre un rischio!


----------



## Canonista (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh si, unica cosa che mi fa paura... film cosi lunghi sono sempre un rischio!



Mizziga...mi toccherà passare a fare scorta da Burger King sabato, prima di entrare in sala...


Sì, i film così sono sempre un'incognita, possono precipitare da un momento all'altro.
E' addirittura mezz'ora più lungo di Sette anni in Tibet!


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Gennaio 2014)

Appena visto, le sensazioni sono che per un film del genere la durata è troppa, ho anche avuto la sensazione che le ultime scene siano molto più tagliate rispetto alle precedenti, il film è più spinto di quello che mi aspettavo dalle critiche ricevute in USA, coca come fosse farina, pasticche come fossero tic tac e prostitute come fossero giocattoli, tutto sommato un film da un lato originale, dall'altro niente di che, di sicuro non da chissà quanti oscar come lo annunciavano.


----------



## cris (24 Gennaio 2014)

Visto ieri sera, consigliatissimo ragazzi... spettacolare l'interpretazione di dicaprio


----------



## BB7 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Film che mi è piaciuto moltissimo. In stile Goodfellas. 

Onestamente fin'ora è quello che mi è piaciuto di più tra quelli che ho visto candidati. (12 years a slave, Dallas Buyers Club)

L'interpretazione di matthew mcconaughey in Dallas Buyers Club è davvero ottima ma stavolta l'oscar lo vince Di Caprio che qui si è superato


----------



## Lalas (25 Gennaio 2014)

Deluso, film che sarebbe potuto durare non dico la metà ma quasi.

Da vedere solo per Scorsese e Di Caprio.


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che schifo di film... un *****...



Eh la madonna Tifo'o


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh la madonna Tifo'o



Ao se io devo vermi un pornazzo, vado su nontelodicoaltrimentipoiarrivituelagga 

A parte li scherzi,lungo troppo lungo noioso poi sempre le solite scene..


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Sia chiaro, non è un film sulla finanza, il tema principale è lo sballo (e sembra quasi celebrarlo). Se lo si prende per quello che è, ossia un film comico, parliamo di una piccola perla. I momenti migliori sono la cena con Mccounaughy e la parte della Lamborghini, due scene che per motivi diversi entreranno nella storia del cinema. Proprio la prima scena è quella più significativa di tutto il film(che senza di essa sarebbe solo sesso,droga e lusso), in cui il buon Mccounaughy sancisce, tra una battuta e l'altra, tre verità fondamentali:
-Nessuno è in grado di prevedere i mercati, tantomeno i brokers
-proprio per questo i broker sono per definizione truffatori, vendono fumo
-il cliente che entra nel mondo degli investimenti di Borsa ne diventa drogato, ha continuamente bisogno di comprare, comprare, vendere, comprare, vendere...fino al punto in cui perde tutto
La scena della Lamborghini invece fa semplicemente collassare


----------



## esjie (27 Gennaio 2014)

Penso me lo vedrò anch'io quando sarà su iTunes, la trama mi attizza (non guardo praticamente mai film).


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spettacolare,tre ore davvero godibilissime.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2014)

Sono andati i miei a vederlo han detto che passano veloce le 3 ore ed è un gran bel film ... 

Ps dicaprio e la statuetta non data dopo DJANGO , SHUTTER ISLAND , INCEPTION.. ECC ECC...dai non scherziamo.. ne avrebbe meritate almeno 3 o 4 in carriera ..


----------



## O Animal (27 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono andati i miei a vederlo han detto che passano veloce le 3 ore ed è un gran bel film ...
> 
> Ps dicaprio e la statuetta non data dopo DJANGO , SHUTTER ISLAND , INCEPTION.. ECC ECC...dai non scherziamo.. ne avrebbe meritate almeno 3 o 4 in carriera ..



Non condivido il discorso della statuetta... 

Una piccola premessa: non so se i film li vediate in italiano o in inglese... La voce in inglese e il lavoro sugli accenti che fa anche Di Caprio è incredibile (vedere ad esempio Blood Diamond in cui è stato candidato all'oscar); il doppiatore italiano era giusto per quando aveva 17 anni ma con la maturazione dell'attore gli è rimasto un doppiatore da serial tv per teenager...

Lo stesso discorso però vale per molti altri attori che hanno fatto negli anni delle performance mostruose e la storia del cinema, giusto per ricordare quelli che hanno vinto negli anni dei film che abbiamo citato:
2007 (anno di Blood Diamond): Forest Whitaker per L'ultimo re di Scozia 
2011 (anno di Shutter Island e Inception): Colin Firth per Il discorso del re 
2013 (anno di Django): Daniel Day-Lewis per Lincoln 

Di Caprio è un ottimo attore ma non è certamente un De Niro, un Al Pacino o un Daniel Day-Lewis. Per molti anni l'etichetta di bel ragazzo l'ha fatto uscire dall'interesse dell'Academy e quando ha iniziato a fare film "seri" è entrato nella maledizione di Scorsese (prima e dopo di The Departed ha perso con film come "Toro scatenato", "Quei bravi ragazzi", "L'età dell'innocenza", "Gangs of New York", "The Aviator", "Hugo Cabret"...).

Considerando che non ha nemmeno 40 anni non ho dubbi che negli anni ne vincerà più di uno ma nella storia ci sono stati grandi attori non hanno vinto oscar, uno su tutti Peter O'Toole che ha avuto 8 nomination come attore protagonista e 0 statuette...


----------



## Albijol (27 Gennaio 2014)

esjie ha scritto:


> , la trama mi attizza



La trama è proprio il punto debole del film


----------



## Brain84 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Mia ormai consueta recensione 

Recensione The Wolf of Wall Street.

È stato uno dei film più attesi dell'anno (dal sottoscritto sicuramente), una grande attesa ripagata tanto da volerne ancora e ancora..ma non preoccupatevi, è colpa di Martin Scorsese.

In 3 ore di pellicola viene raccontata l'ascesa e discesa di Jordan Belfort (Leonardo di Caprio), giovanissimo Broker, il re dei Broker nato cresciuto e vissuto con il semplice quanto ambizioso intento di diventare ricco sfondato nell'unico modo possibile, quello illegale. 
Il film racconta uno spaccato del mondo in cui viviamo, uno spaccato che ha portato l'economia mondiale allo sfascio, una crisi che non è soltanto materiale ma anche esistenziale, forse proprio figlia degli eccessi.

La superficialità non sta mai di casa in Scorsese, non elargisce giudizi, non entra in tecnicismi della finanza e non da nessun punto di riferimento ma traccia un'iperbole volutamente esasperante e sfrontata, sul filo di lana tra sesso e droga, a palate.
Il film inizia subito con l'intenzione di descrivere in maniera più che inequivocabile l'intento narrativo con un Mark Hanna (Matthew McConaughey spettacolare) che fa da mentore a un Di Caprio ancora inesperto e tutt'altro che lupo in una scena di 10 minuti che rimarrà memorabile.

Se non fosse per la mano ferma di Scorsese, il film sarebbe stato un deragliamento visto il rischio che si corre nel vedere 3 ore di pura adrenalina in una pellicola sempre sopra le righe. Che piaccia o no, Scorsese detta i ritmi, fa suo il film in tutto e per tutto e inserisce elementi molto rischiosi anche musicalmente parlando (Gloria di Umberto Tozzi dopo un naufragio che in alcuni momenti ricordava Titanic, forse volutamente citato). 

A quasi 72 anni, il cineasta sembra come un bambino nel suo parco giochi preferito, crea un mondo, un carosello di personaggi bordeline (Jonah Hillè dannatamente bravo e ha meritato la nomination all'oscar) come fosse un affresco che piano piano si va componendo, dalle tinte forti che staresti ad ammirare per ore e che ti trasporta in un vortice fatto di immagini ed emozioni che creano dipendenza, la stessa di Belfort.

Ormai Leonardo Di Caprio è arrivato ad una bravura attoriale che sta sotto gli occhi di tutti. Vero pupillo di Scorsese, forse mai come in questo film, dal taglio biopic, il ruolo gli è stato cucito su misura alla perfezione. Il ruolo di un mattatore maschilista, drogato, malato di sesso che ben presto si accorgerà di essere fallace di fronte a qualcosa che non può più gestire, la sua avidità. Troppo strafatto per apprezzare il presente e per non vedere la sua ambizione senza meta.

Uno dei film più belli del cineasta, forse miglior film dell'anno. Si respira vero cinema, si respira Scorsese.
*
voto: 9*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> (Matthew McConaughey spettacolare)


Straordinario, pensavo sarebbe stato presente durante tutto il film e allora mi chiedevo come fosse possibile che nei commenti prima del film non parlassero di lui ma soltanto di Di Caprio. Peccato abbia avuto una parte tanto piccola ma necessariamente breve dato che ruota tutto intorno alla figura di Belfort, ciò nonostante si è dato la staffetta con Di Caprio magistralmente e allora ho compreso i commenti pre-film. Di Caprio fa di tutto, dalla presa in giro al telefono di Kevin, il cliente dell'embrionale Stratton,(la mia scena preferita)alle parti di delirio puro dopo aver assunto con l'amico Donnie le Lemmon, dalle arringhe nell'ufficio della sua società alle pubblicità, nel finale infatti farà addirittura il pubblicitario.
Personalmente credo sia la miglior interpretazione in assoluto di Di Caprio e penso sia(sarà) un delitto non assegnargli la statuetta alle prossime premiazioni, passi The Departed, passi Django, passi Inception ma anche questa non possono scippargliela.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2014)

L'ho visto ieri sera.
Davvero molto bello, soprattutto perché alterna momenti quantomeno comici ad altri, tra le righe, di profonda riflessione.

Degli aspetti negativi però ce li ha:
- A tratti piuttosto eccessivo (ai limiti del *****, che per carità, ci può anche stare, ma puoi rendere comunque l'idea della trasgressione con inquadrature meno esplicite).
- Pochi tecnicismi (è una questione personale. Wall street I e II li ho trovati superiori di gran lunga in questo, ma è una questione di deformazione professionale, perché adoro questo genere di cose).
- Ovviamente romanzatissimo (non realistico per molti aspetti, e dà l'idea che questo sia il normale "cursus" dei broker)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

regà se qualcuno ce l'ha scaricato me lo può passare in privato?


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2014)

mi ha abbastanza deluso


----------



## BB7 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> regà se qualcuno ce l'ha scaricato me lo può passare in privato?



Ti va bene in inglese coi sottotitoli ita?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ti va bene in inglese coi sottotitoli ita?



Yes! Grazie!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2014)

Solo a me è piaciuta da morire la scena in cui discutono l'ingaggio dei nani?


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2014)

dai su lo sono andato a vedere ieri sera.....

rispetto a Wall Street I e II è una pippa di film....


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> rispetto a Wall Street I e II è una pippa di film....



Passi il primo (ma è tutt'altro genere, come già scritto il tema principale di TWoWS non è la finanza), ma Wall Street 2 è un film semplicemente imbarazzante, con l'aggravante di aver come protagonista Shia Lebouf, uno che ancora devo capire come ha fatto a diventare un attore famoso


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Passi il primo (ma è tutt'altro genere, come già scritto il tema principale di TWoWS non è la finanza), ma Wall Street 2 è un film semplicemente imbarazzante, con l'aggravante di aver come protagonista Shia Lebouf, uno che ancora devo capire come ha fatto a diventare un attore famoso



dai su ma un film dove c' è uno che pippa tutto il tempo e fa i soldi onestamente mi sembra davvero una carnevalata, poi oh ognuno ha la sua idea.....


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dai su ma un film dove c' è uno che pippa tutto il tempo e fa i soldi onestamente mi sembra davvero una carnevalata, poi oh ognuno ha la sua idea.....



Nella valutazione di un film io non guardo solo trama, che concordo con te è il punto debole del film


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nella valutazione di un film io non guardo solo trama, che concordo con te è il punto debole del film



bella zio!!

si hai ragione, comunque Scorz è un mito come regista


----------



## gianluca1193 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Su 189 minuti di film avrebbero potuto far capire come Jordan Belfort diventi bravo a plagiare le persone e da impacciato telefonista a Wall Street arrivi ad essere un "venditore di nulla così abile e carismatico" ... Per il resto può piacere o meno la trama, ma quella è tratta dall' autobiografia di Jordan Belfort stesso... Tra l'altro hanno ammorbidito l'addio al celibato, dove JB dice di aver fatto una cosa di cui anche le prostitute presenti sono rimaste sconvolte...


----------



## Belfast Boy (1 Febbraio 2014)

Film da 6,5. Di Caprio regge da solo interi minuti sulla scena, buono il cameo di Mcconaughey mentre a gusto personale non trovo nulla ma proprio nulla di interessante in Jonah Hill...non mi piace come attore, non solo in questo film.
Come pecca al film è inevitabile la lunghezza e la cura maniacale ad ogni singolo dettaglio da parte di Scorsese, quando la storia di questo burinazzo del bronx si poteva fare in 2 ore nette. Manca tantissimo al film anche una degna coprotagonista femminile.
Insomma...promuovo Di Caprio e boccio Scorsese.


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Solo a me è piaciuta da morire la scena in cui discutono l'ingaggio dei nani?



Epica 

Film da 6.5/7, non di più..Scorsese ha fatto di meglio IMHO.

Comunque aveva ragione [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2014)

Uno dei film più sopravvalutati degli ultimi anni. Non ci fosse stato Di Caprio era da 4. Il grande Gatsby gli da' le piste


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Le aspettative sono state un pò deluse, sinceramente m'aspettavo qualcosa di più.

Rimane un film da guardare, do voto 6 6 e mezzo al massimo. Ma di sicuro non lo riguarderò a breve.

Film troppo lungo, a volte sembra quasi che faccia di tutto per arrivare a tale lunghezza, quasi forzato. E parla uno a cui i film lunghi 3 ore non pesano affatto, anzi spesso mi piacciono da matti belli impegnati.

Di Caprio straordinario, la sua seconda moglie bionda fantasticamente bella 

Comunque la scena che si battono sul petto canticchiando ti rimane in testa a vita!


----------



## Jaqen (11 Febbraio 2014)

A tratti noioso.
Di Caprio è bravo, bravissimo.. Ma secondo me altri attori si meritano la statuetta.


----------



## O Animal (11 Febbraio 2014)

Di film iperbolici e di droghe ne ho visti molti di meglio, senza parlare di Scarface mi è piaciuto molto di più Blow... anche Ritorno dal nulla dello stesso Di Caprio me lo ricordo migliore di questo..

Di film di finanza da macello ne ho visti 2 che in confronto sono la bibbia: Wall Street e Boiler Room (in italiano mi sembra che si chiamasse 1 km da Wall Street).


----------



## Brain84 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Uno dei film più sopravvalutati degli ultimi anni. Non ci fosse stato Di Caprio era da 4. Il grande Gatsby gli da' le piste



No ti prego, non bestemmiamo dai. Il grande Gatsby è registicamente un tripudio di barocco e autoreferenzialità di Baz Luhrmann, uno che secondo me si masturba compiacendosi delle sue "opere". Di Caprio salva il film ma non è di certo un'interpretazione magistrale. È il resto, di livello infimo, che fa sembrare Leo ancora più bravo.



O Animal ha scritto:


> Di film iperbolici e di droghe ne ho visti molti di meglio, senza parlare di Scarface mi è piaciuto molto di più Blow... anche Ritorno dal nulla dello stesso Di Caprio me lo ricordo migliore di questo..
> 
> Di film di finanza da macello ne ho visti 2 che in confronto sono la bibbia: Wall Street e Boiler Room (in italiano mi sembra che si chiamasse 1 km da Wall Street).



Non è un film sulla droga, non è un film sulla finanza. Lui non spaccia, lui si fa di droga. Scorsese non si è messo a fare un film "tecnico" come Wall Street. Sono paragoni secondo me senza senso. È un film sull'ascesa di un personaggio REALMENTE ESISTENTE che dimostra quanto ci sia del marcio nella Wall Street delle esasperazioni finanziarie e come si sia arrivati alla nostra crisi mondiale anche attraverso questo. Non si sente mai parlare di fiscalità, guai a etichettarlo come un film sulla finanza. È un biopic, romanzato, ma sempre biopic.
L'iperbole di Wallstreet sta in un piano diverso da Blow e Scarface. Io certi paragoni non li farei, non perchè Scarface o Blow siano meglio o peggio di TWoWS, ma proprio perchè le tematiche trattate sono diverse. Allora visto che si parla di Iperbole e droga perchè non metterci anche Trainspotting, Noi i Ragazzi dello Zoo di Berlino, Easy Rider, Paura e Delirio a Las Vegas...? La droga è sempre un'ascesa, è sempre un delirio di onnipotenza..ma tutto cambia dal contesto. In Scarface e Blow abbiamo 2 contesti così diversi anche fra di loro che pure con TWoWS non centrano niente..3 pellicole diversissime


----------



## O Animal (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Non è un film sulla droga, non è un film sulla finanza. Lui non spaccia, lui si fa di droga. Scorsese non si è messo a fare un film "tecnico" come Wall Street. Sono paragoni secondo me senza senso. È un film sull'ascesa di un personaggio REALMENTE ESISTENTE che dimostra quanto ci sia del marcio nella Wall Street delle esasperazioni finanziarie e come si sia arrivati alla nostra crisi mondiale anche attraverso questo. Non si sente mai parlare di fiscalità, guai a etichettarlo come un film sulla finanza. È un biopic, romanzato, ma sempre biopic.
> L'iperbole di Wallstreet sta in un piano diverso da Blow e Scarface. Io certi paragoni non li farei, non perchè Scarface o Blow siano meglio o peggio di TWoWS, ma proprio perchè le tematiche trattate sono diverse. Allora visto che si parla di Iperbole e droga perchè non metterci anche Trainspotting, Noi i Ragazzi dello Zoo di Berlino, Easy Rider, Paura e Delirio a Las Vegas...? La droga è sempre un'ascesa, è sempre un delirio di onnipotenza..ma tutto cambia dal contesto. In Scarface e Blow abbiamo 2 contesti così diversi anche fra di loro che pure con TWoWS non centrano niente..3 pellicole diversissime



Sono d'accordo che non sia né un film sulla droga (ed infatti ho lasciato perdere Scarface o Trainspotting) né sulla finanza pura (altrimenti avrei citato Margin Call, altro film spettacolare).

È un biopic sull'ascesa e sulla discesa di un uomo nella ricchezza e nella dissolutezza, con un lievissimo profumo di "finanza". Non parla assolutamente di come si sia arrivati alla crisi della finanza se non parlando dell'avidità dell'uomo e in tal senso preferisco 1000 volte l'avidità in Wall Street. Un film che realmente spiega la recente crisi finanziaria è Margin Call, ben più informativo delle orge del Sig. Belfort.

Anche Blow era un biopic sull'ascesa... con un forte profumo di droga. Anche Lord of War era un bipic... con un forte profumo di armi... Ma le vicissitudini del personaggi sono molto simili... La forza della amicizie, la moglie bellissima, la super ricchezza, i problemi della tossicodipendenza, i problemi con le autorità, il nascondere i soldi, i problemi con i figli, la caduta (anche se al "povero" George Jung è andata molto peggio).

1 km da wall street aveva già fatto vedere il mondo della finanza da quattro soldi e in maniera molto più elegante, sempre con belle macchine, tanti soldi, tanta arroganza, droga, belle ragazze (molte meno rispetto a the wolf) ma è stato un film molto più "compatto" con una storia che analizzava meglio i conflitti interiori del personaggio rispetto all'iperesposiziome delle sue dissolutezze... se avessi voluto vedere un film di dissolutezze in cui si fa tanto macello con droga, macchine distrutte, stanze devastate e una buona dose di belle ragazze mi sarei riguardato quella schifezza di Project X...

Secondo me è proprio la storia ad esser scritta male... Rispetto ai film che ho citato questo non ha spina dorsale, parla di 2/3 argomenti già trattati senza lasciare nulla di che, ad eccezione del nudo integrale della duchessa... 

Credo che comunque lo riguarderò in inglese per capire se con la traduzione si è perso molto ma, purtroppo, la sceneggiatura è quella...


----------



## danyaj87 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ci sono anche altri film che celebrano la finanza, la ricerca della felicità è uno di questi ad esempio, non tutto il mondo della finanza è sporco, ma può essere lavato a modo, dipende le intenzioni di chi fa il film. Se voglio un film di finanza e crisi, vado a vedere quello della HBO col nome Top big to fail.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Visto anche io. Me lo aspettavo...diverso. Più tecnico e meno demenziale (non che sia un male in valore assoluto).


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Luglio 2015)

Visto qualche sera fa.Film stupendo.
Leonardo Di Caprio *MONUMENTALE* si conferma uno dei migliori attori del mondo.

Ha il suo bel senso il film, non è una cavolata, ma certi momenti fa venir voglia di fare la stessa vita di Leo (nel film) e non è una bella cosa


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Visto qualche sera fa.Film stupendo.
> Leonardo Di Caprio *MONUMENTALE* si conferma uno dei migliori attori del mondo.
> 
> Ha il suo bel senso il film, non è una cavolata, ma certi momenti fa venir voglia di fare la stessa vita di Leo (nel film) e non è una bella cosa


Con tanto di Matthew Mcconaughey vincitore dell'oscar (soffiandolo dunque a DiCaprio) che gli va a battere il petto in faccia ahahah 
(sentita in un video comico americano)


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Con tanto di Matthew Mcconaughey vincitore dell'oscar (soffiandolo dunque a Di Caprio) che gli va a battere il petto in faccia ahahah
> (sentita in un video comico americano)



Ma chi quello che "personalmente me ne faccio due tutte le mattine" lol
E poi gli fa il motivetto ahahha


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma chi quello che "personalmente me ne faccio due tutte le mattine" lol
> E poi gli fa il motivetto ahahha


Gli avrei dato l'oscar solo per quei 5 minuti :d 

E dire che DiCaprio è stato grande come al solito


----------

